# Leviton Integrated Networks Structured Media Enclosure NEWBIE...please help!!!



## bdybordr2 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

I just bought a home with a Leviton Integrated Networks Structured Media Enclosure in my Master Bedroom Closet. Unfortunately, I know nothing about the system and I am on the verge of moving in next week. There are Cat5 and Coax connections throughout the house. 

As far as services I am having installed, here is a list:

Verizon FIOS TV
Verizon FIOS Internet
Verizon Phone

Here is the equipment I am bringing from my old house:

2 Desktop PCs with Cat5 and Wireless Capabilities (1 will act as a media center)
1 Laptop with Cat5 and Wireless Capabilities
3 HDTVs (Plasma and LCD)
2 A/V Receivers
1-3 HD DVRs (depends on what I can do with the media cabinet)
1 Verizon FIOS modem/wireless router

Here are photos of the current media cabinet:

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/L5dZhZmgkE0Dvb-7HYBHzQ?feat=directlink
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/FX6vWjAggtmhafwWLFtTlQ?feat=directlink
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/bicUSQ7RAl2qcXYXdPAshQ?feat=directlink
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/-KW7LAwfRefJXnVVp8Vy0w?feat=directlink
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/-KW7LAwfRefJXnVVp8Vy0w?feat=directlink

Now I do have some questions being not that knowledgable in the home entertainment realm. What is the best way to wire my system for everything noted above? What other equipment do I need in the cabinet? Is there a way to mirror an HD Verizon receiver in other bedrooms using the cabinet as a hub? Other suggestions??? Thanks everyone!!!!!!

Shawn


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Shawn,

First, Welcome to the Forum!

As far as your question – well, you really don’t give us much to go on. My initial reaction after seeing the “Subscriber Amplifier” was that you could handle up to 4 DVRs. But then it occurred to me that the internet is may be coming in on the coax as well, so I don’t know.

Obviously your TVs will connect to your DVRs, in whatever room you install them in – assuming there is a FIOS connection in those rooms. Basically, I would think it’s up to Verizon to make sure you have TV service in the rooms you need it in?

I am a bit puzzled by some of this. For instance, you’re going to have a wireless internet router, and you have three computers with wireless capability. And you’re asking us how to hook them up? :scratch:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bdybordr2 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Wayne!

Thanks for the welcome...sorry I wasn't very specific...I just really wasn't sure what to do with the cabinet. Anyway, yes, the internet would come in via fiber from the street but be distributed coax throughout the house unless I specify Cat5.

Now as far as my stumping remark about running Wifi...for quick networking capabilities, I would think I would want to use the Cat5 connections instead of Wifi. I would only use Wifi for a mobile laptop around the house.

As far as my TV is concerned, though...I would really like to have one or two boxes in the house and mirror the other TVs, but I don't know too much about HD signals and if it is possible to mirror using the connections my new house currently has or if I need new wiring, etc. For example...one of the photos shows a cable that is cream in color and has the following written on the side "2.25 GHz Series 6 Duobond (R)..." what exactly is that type of cable for. As you can tell by the larger scale photo of the whole cabinet, the ends were but off by the previous owners.

My bigger question is how can I use this cabinet for my Audio/Video/Home Networking needs? Is this a hub for everything? Does Verizon need to get into the cabinet to run its cable which will then split the coax to the other rooms for cable? How about the internet...will Verizon come into the cabinet via Cat5 and then distribute out with the green board shown in the photos? I'm just not sure...any help would be great!!!!!!​


----------

